# Python Update-Problem

## YPenguin

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

# emerge --ask python

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.1 [2.0.1-r1] PYTHON_TARGETS="(python3_5%*)" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2 [20140125]

[blocks b      ] <app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117 ("<app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117" is blocking dev-lang/python-exec-2.1)

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-lang/python-3.5.1-r2 [2.7.9-r2, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.3] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads xml -build -examples -hardened -libressl -tk -wininst" 

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r4:3.4 ("<dev-lang/python-3.4.3-r4:3.4" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3 ("<dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r4:3.3" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2)

[blocks B      ] <dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7 ("<dev-lang/python-2.7.10-r4:2.7" is blocking app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=app-eselect/eselect-python-20151117-r1 required by (dev-lang/python-3.5.1-r2:3.5/3.5m::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by @selected

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by (dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r1:3.3/3.3::gentoo, installed)

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by (dev-lang/python-3.4.3:3.4/3.4::gentoo, installed)

    app-eselect/eselect-python required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.9-r2:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

----------

## YPenguin

Ich bin schon länger Gentoo-Nutzer und kenne das auch schon von früher. Wenn man längere Zeit keine Updates macht,

gibt es ein Problem mit Python, welches leider eine Schwachstelle von Gentoo ist, da Portage ohne Python nicht läuft.

Was also kann ich tun?

Hier habe ich eine Beschreibung eines anderen Nutzers gefunden, die vielleicht hilfreich sein kann:

http://gentoovps.net/gentoo-updating-old-system/

----------

## py-ro

Hast du es vorher mit einem 

```
emerge -avuDN --backtrack=100 world
```

probiert?

[EDIT]

Bitte mache keine mehrfachen Posts zum selben Problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1038348.html

[/EDIT]

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe es mal probiert:

[blocks B      ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking kde-frameworks/kconfig-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/karchive-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwidgetsaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdbusaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcompletion-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kglobalaccel-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kservice-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kdoctools-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kbookmarks-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/ktextwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/ki18n-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kitemviews-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwallet-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kiconthemes-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/knotifications-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/sonnet-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kded-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kwindowsystem-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kxmlgui-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kauth-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kconfigwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kjobwidgets-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcrash-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/ktexteditor-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kinit-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/solid-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kguiaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcoreaddons-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kparts-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kio-5.18.0, kde-frameworks/kcodecs-5.18.0)

[blocks B      ] dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin[nsplugin] ("dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin[nsplugin]" is blocking dev-java/icedtea-web-1.6.1)

[blocks B      ] app-text/evince[nsplugin] ("app-text/evince[nsplugin]" is blocking kde-apps/konqueror-15.08.3, kde-apps/konqueror-4.14.3)

Total: 777 packages (544 upgrades, 59 new, 10 in new slots, 164 reinstalls, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 2.277.788 KiB

Conflict: 13 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

Die unteren zwei [nsplugin] habe ich inzwischen entfernt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wann hast du denn das letzte Update gemacht? Das scheint schon recht lange her zu sein. Man sagt, steht glaube ich auch irgendwo in der Wiki, mindestens alle 6 Monate ein Update machen. Wenn du länger wartest, kann es sein, dass an einer Neuinstallation kein Weg vorbeiführt.

Bei dir sehe ich da gleich mehrere Probleme, für die ich aber so direkt auch keine Lösung anbieten kann. Welches Profil hast du gewählt? Was für einen Desktop nutzt du? Poste doch mal deine make.conf, package.use und world, dann kann man schon mal etwas sehen.

Entferne erst mal das Flag "nsplugin", ich gehe jetzt nicht davon aus, dass du Java und Evince im Browser brauchst. Und das Problem mit dem Oracle-Jdk kannst du eventuell lösen, indem du icedtea-web deinstallierst. Das Problem mit dem kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]  sieht für mich danach aus, dass du Plasma mit einem KDE-Profil nutzt. Entweder in der package.use manuell setzen oder das passende Profil wählen. Aber wie gesagt, sind alles nur Vermutungen. Schieb mal die Dateien rüber, die ich oben genannt habe. Dann kann man mehr sagen.

Sehe gerade an dem Post von py-ro, meine erste Frage ist schon beantwortet.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)] ("kde-apps/kde4-l10n[-minimal(-)]" is blocking [...]

 

Versuche die Zeile doch mal zu lesen und zu verstehen - dann ist die Lösung eigentlich recht einfach.

Das minimal USE-Flag für kde-apps/kde4-l10n passend wie gefordert setzen sollte helfen.

Alternativ kannst du auch aufs /desktop/plasma Profil wechseln - dann ist das Flag schon vom Profil her passend gesetzt.

----------

## YPenguin

Es ist nicht so schlimm, wie es dort aussieht, denn das System läuft ja.

Ich habe keinen Druck mit dem Update.

Andererseits wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, für Python so etwas zu haben wie den Pearl-Cleaner,  der ein vergleichbares Problem mit Perl einzeln gelöst hat (perl-cleaner --all).

----------

## Jean-Paul

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Andererseits wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, für Python so etwas zu haben wie den Pearl-Cleaner ...

 

python-updater

----------

## YPenguin

Ja - nur irgendwie hat der Python-Updater das Problem nicht gelöst.

Ich habe dann den Emerge-Vorschlag von py-ro mit --backtrack=100 umgesetzt, wobei alle

Pythons erneuert wurden (3.3 wurde durch 3.5 ersetzt). Bin aber mit dem Update noch nicht

 komplett durch und heute mit Win7 hier.

Kann es sein, dass GCC 5.3 sich nicht mit Objekt-C Flag kompilieren lässt?

----------

